

US cracks down on Indian online fraud  - railswarrior
http://www.financialexpress.com/news/us-cracks-down-on-indian-online-fraud/1011960/0

======
railswarrior
The complete list of companies are mentioned in FTC website along with the
complaints and restraining order
<http://www.ftc.gov/os/caselist/1223247/index.shtm>

